# Hi all... kinda new here!



## realbeauty86

Hey everyone, 
I’m Brittaney. 35 years old in 5 days. I have one kid and now I’m trying for my second. I’ve had a couple miscarriages in my past but I’m so loving my guy and I believe we will conceive together. I was ovulating this past weekend and we had sex 2 of the days. He’s usually fertile and myself as well so I’m praying it happens. Can’t wait to read some of you guys post. I’ll be updating thru this journey.


----------



## Becomeamum

You sound like your on a lovely path I wish you all the best. Its very late where I am, just wanted to send my wishes and will check in again tmw to introduce myself properly.

Sticky baby dust 
:dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hey and welcome!! I also have a 2013 baby - my eldest :) FIngers crossed that January is your month for #2!! I'm 34 and hopefully I will get pregnant in the next few months with my 4th sticky bean :) Come join us over in the January testing thread if you like! We wait out the two week wait together and look at each other's squinty test lines and generally just chat :) •••January 2021 tww & test thread•••


----------



## Emma92

Wishing you the very best on your TTC journey. I am currently trying for my second one too. It's nice to hear from other women who are on a similar journey.


----------



## ChrisHerlihy

Hey, welcome!


----------



## benni.ali

Hi there,

Sending prayers your way! <3:)


----------



## CherryOl

Hello and welcome! I'm also a newbie here!


----------



## dominican

You are welcome!


----------

